# delivery time feldgrind/ hausgrind



## coffeecinado (Apr 19, 2014)

having ordered a feldgrind nearly two months ago i still have not received it yet. communication with made by knocks fails and the time limit for any claims at paypal has expired. now i'm wondering if i shall write it off or keep some good spirit and hope for the best?

i've read in the forum that a long waiting time is not unusual but at least an update or some information by them were highly appreciated.

please share your experiences.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6181-Made-By-Knock-(www-madebyknock-com)/page65&highlight=knock


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Sadly, poor or no communication is part and parcel of the MbyK experience. Your Felgrind will arrive eventually but a two month wait with no update is inexcusable.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Welcome to MBK

Delays and lack of communication are to be expected

You will receive your grinder ........ eventually


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

MBK are arcane and I find that reluctantly endearing, it's a couple of blokes in a shed who clearly have lives outside of their business.

When you're accustomed to buying things from commercial sites and online marketplaces it becomes the norm to have e-mail updates and what not,

MBK clearly don't have servers which can handle this and their website has been constructed to a non-enterprise standard.

I imagine it must be incredibly hard to maintain and keep on top of things, when demand is ever increasing.

I will say though that while I have ordered stuff from there in the past and patiently waited a few weeks for the goods to arrive when I did have an issue one time,

I contacted Peter and it was resolved very promptly with an a replacement sent out in advance.

Have faith!


----------



## coffeecinado (Apr 19, 2014)

thanks for the encouragement, patience and faith are obviously the key.


----------



## JoeFromWales (Jan 24, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with a two month wait... if they tell you there is a two month wait. Preferably before you buy it. Being a small business I could excuse the delay but there's no excuse for bad service and communication.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

It shows how limited peoples home friendly options are that MBK still gets away with this.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

JoeFromWales said:


> There's nothing wrong with a two month wait... if they tell you there is a two month wait. Preferably before you buy it. Being a small business I could excuse the delay but there's no excuse for bad service and communication.


X 2.

The lack of response to your attempted communication following payment is inexcusable regardless of whether they are a couple of blokes in a shed who clearly have lives outside of their business.


----------

